
How novel is “AI” 'Search Algorithm for Ligands' used in flu vaccine design? - __jochen__
It made Media blitz today. It was developed by Flinders University team &#x2F;w Prof. Petrovsky. Past paper used &quot;Modeler (homology modeling) program..with receptor binding analysis using Scripps&#x27; &quot;Vina&quot;. old paper: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;__jochen__&#x2F;status&#x2F;1146268684899495937
======
cyphereal
Interesting related work, using Deep Learning:
[https://www.bergnet.org/2017/02/ligand-binding-deep-
learning...](https://www.bergnet.org/2017/02/ligand-binding-deep-learning/)

